# best brand of snowboards?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

i see there's a pretty large range in the lengths. whats your size (ht and weight) and riding style?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

freestyle riding, 145 pounds. i already know my size i just need to know what brand is best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

there is no such thing as a universally best brand. even within one brand there are lines that are awesome and others that are less so. HOWEVER, i get your dilemma and i dont have first hand experience with any of those boards but if you put a gun to my head and made me choose one of the brands i'd go with sims.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

out of those i'd go with the sims. BUT if i were you i'd go to a store that is having a kick ass sell and buy it there. Otherwise of ebay you may get it and realize it doens't fit or something like that. Also are you sure you know your size? going from 155 to 144 is alot different but w/e.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Im not sure everyone would agree, but I think technine is the best! The capped toe strap on the bindings is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Im not sure everyone would agree, but I think technine is the best! The capped toe strap on the bindings is awesome.


other brands make toe cap bindings


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, sims is the "most popular" brand? i thought that was burton..

figure out what length you need for god's sake. and of the 3 i'd take the rossignol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

check out the rome boards, and step child is a pretty new company but they seem to have some nice product.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I know it may seem like a wide range but im new to these skill level boards so i must consider that and my weight. also Im only 16 which means im not done growing yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

hey I think if you're into freestyle riding you should get a short board that 155 is really long.... which mean harder to spin and things like that... but out of those three boards i go with the rossignal if you like the 155 but if you planning to do freestyle you should get the sims boar.. But you should look into rome snowboard because they have some that are made for freestyle riding, and maybe some burton boards, another good freestyle board would be a ride board.. I think it called a ride Kink


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd say look into getting a used Rome board. I got my season old Anthem for 250 as my first board and last year I got a season old, but unused, Design for 333. I love them.


----------

